# Racing a n/a 20v head with itb



## atecracing (Jun 10, 2004)

Dear all.
And sorry for my bad english. I put a topic on this subject because i don't realy find what i want.
the engine do only tarmac rally racing, and i search parts for the 20v big port head normaly aspirated.
The engine displacement is 2.0L with a 92.8 cranck.
The engine have to output a minimal 250-270 bhp and will be very similar to the Golf 4 Kit Car engine.
Does anyone have advice for the camshafts needed, and what to do to port the head.
(i think that the KENT ot CATCAMS do not have enought duration to do the job).
I ask bildon motorsport if the Golf4 kit Car camshaft are still available but they never answer.
Anyone have ideas for that cams??








We can discuss later for pistons and valves needed.
Best Regards.
Marc.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*

.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 8:34 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (billyVR6)*

You can also PM NORSK on here. Here is where he works
http://rosten-performance.com/


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*

Do you have any idea what compression ratio you wish to go with ?
I have JE custom pistons in my car - 12:1 compression ratio.
The Cat cam solid lifter cams are pretty aggressive, however depending on the compression ratio you are looking for, you will have to pay attention to te amount of clearance due to valve lift. 
Billy is correct - Joe can port the 20v pretty well, he's a magician with his porting.
I am running the biggest hydro cams Kent makes in my motor, on pump gas with 48mm ITB's I made 220 at the crank. Since you are looking for another 30 hp minimum, you will definitely need race gas and compression around 13.5 maybe even 14:1 if the clearances will allow it. You also should have a custom header made, the OEM exhaust manifold is damn restrictive.
For the large cams you may need to clearance the lifter bores and cam buckets - as the lobes clearances are tight on my Kent cams.
Lobe Clearances
























Here's my header 








Here's the OEM manifold











_Modified by WolfGTI at 7:04 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## atecracing (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (WolfGTI)*

Hi all 
And thanks for the answers.
WOLF you are right the normal gazoline will not have enough ron i think to use a minimal 100 ron gazoline or even more if knock happen (so the gazoline will be choose to match the engine)
For the compression ration that is a big problem. To output 270 hp the CR have to be high but how much high??.
You said that JE have 12/1 cr piston, and i find Wossner 2.0l 20v piston with 12.3 cr at (http://www.bildon.com/catalog/results.cfm?category=Engine&SubCategory=WForgedPistons&Nav=6&SubNav=62)
But 12 or 12.3/1 cr is not enough.
Where to find 13.5 or 14/1 racing pistons??
Does JE will do 14/1 piston for one engine?? 
If someone have a single piston JE or Wosner, is it possible to send it to a piston manufecturer and have 4 with the correct CR??
For the Camshaft i found two possible on the net.
Catcams 1003775 Intake 10.45mm, 279°/Exhaust 11.20mm, 268°
Kent camsGF5V4 Intake 9.75mm, 308°/ Exhaust 11.27, 297°
Will they do the job? Which one is better? i prefer the Kent but the intake have little lift.
Wolf, you said that JOE is the better to port the 20v head, I don't know him. You have is mail adress??
For the ITB i have think to use 55 or 60 mm itb (the chevrolet wtcc 2.0l use 64mm itb and output 280hp at 8500rpm and 267nm at 5800 rpm it have only 12/1 cr ratio).
Let me know all your suggestions and advices.
Best Regards
Marc
[email protected]


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*

Not sure where you live,but this is the company you want to contact for 20v race engines
Lehmann Motorentechnik in Lichtenstein (Europe)
Tel: +423 392 34 40 
Fax: +423 392 34 41 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*

Cat cams has a few solid lifter cams to choose from.


----------



## atecracing (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (WolfGTI)*

Hi Wolf
Where heve got your nice 4/1 exhaust header??
It is for a Golf2 ??
Marc.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atecracing* »_Hi Wolf
Where heve got your nice 4/1 exhaust header??
It is for a Golf2 ??
Marc.

I had it custom made - it's pretty much the only solution, as there are no off the shelf 20v headers I could find. It is for a mk3 - but it would work in a mk2, with a little modification.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Racing a n/a 20v head with itb (atecracing)*

Marc I replied to your email,you are from the caribbean island or from France itself?


----------

